# Skeletools Impact Shorts Fit question



## xauthenticx (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a 34" waist and I wear a large...not too lose/not too tight. You can actually email skeletools and they'll tell you. Pretty quick response time.

GLuck.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I"m a 34 too and I have a large, probably medium for you I'd guess.


----------



## dodgemaniac (Nov 20, 2010)

im a 32-34 and ordered the medium. should get them in a few days and can let you know how they fit


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

Get the medium. They're made for 27-32, so being at the upper range should make them pretty snug. My wife is around a 27 but with muscular thighs and they fit her comfortably, not very tight, but she also removes some of the padding she doesn't need.

Great shorts BTW. I'm considering switching to these from a hard AzzPadz (which only protects my butt, obviously).


----------



## iorih (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys. I just ordered a medium, hopefully it's the size I want.

Cheers,


----------



## jhmoney9 (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm a size 31 waist and thin too. I was just wondering if you could tell me how the medium fit you. Was it tight or more on the looser side. Thanks.


----------



## gti303 (Nov 23, 2011)

jhmoney9 said:


> I'm a size 31 waist and thin too. I was just wondering if you could tell me how the medium fit you. Was it tight or more on the looser side. Thanks.


I'm 31...more of an slim to borderline atheletic build...Medium fits just right...


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

jhmoney9 said:


> I'm a size 31 waist and thin too. I was just wondering if you could tell me how the medium fit you. Was it tight or more on the looser side. Thanks.


I'm 32 waist and the medium fit well.


----------



## jhmoney9 (Oct 20, 2011)

Great, thanks a lot. Just bought one in a medium.


----------

